# My call center job is driving me crazy!!!!!



## iworkatthegatesofhell

I just signed up for this account and found this so I am going to take a moment to vent about my job and ask for advice. Here it goes!

I have been working at an inbound call center for the last 8 months. It's a company that takes old home movies and transfers to DVD. The company just partnered with Walgreens....(yay! NOT) The company is absolutely horrible. All day long we get calls from walgreens employees who are completely clueless about absolutely everything. The regular customers are old people who have never used a computer before and need help with editing their home movies on their online account or need help paying. I even had to stay on the phone with a guy once who had never sent an email in his life and wanted some assistance. That really isn't part of the job but I felt the need to guide him through it so I did. There are so many little things that weren't gone over in the training and you only find out about these things when you are being yelled at.

So you mean to tell me we get yelled at for things that were never taught to us? YES. They are constantly changing things in the system and through the company and they just keep it to themselves. You think they would share but no. They just recently fired a whole bunch of people and called it "restructuring of the company" or some stupid thing. They brought us all into a meeting and told us that everyone in the room is safe and doesn't have to worry about losing their job. When we left the meeting I noticed that a guy we work with in customer service was not there but he was earlier that day. (Super nice guy, always telling me how grateful he is for having a job. I would always roll my eyes and tell him how much I hated this place. Kind of ironic.) No notice at all, they just fired a whole bunch of people in different departments. Some people that they fired had been at the company for years. I wished that they would of fired me too, at least I could of collected unemployment. 

What I am trying to get at here is that since I started this job 8 months ago I have gained 20 pounds and become this person that I hate. I am depressed and have stress about going there everyday. It is making my life miserable. I always ask my boyfriend if I can quit but he says "Not until you find something else because we have bills to pay". It's like he doesn't even care how miserable I am. The customer's are rude and I have to listen to them *****ing all day long and honestly I cannot take much more of it. I have been putting my resume out there on craigslist and career builder and I know my resume is good but the only calls I have had so far were from call centers. I will never work at a miserable place like a call center ever again. I would rather be living on the street. 

What do I do? Do I quit anyway and hope my boyfriend will not be too upset? Should I go to a psychiatrist and get put on xanax? 

I am not really sure how this forum works but hope I get some advice from nice people, not those people who preach that "I am lucky to have a job" and "There are a lot of people out there without work, you should be grateful". 

Ahhhhhh I vented and feel a little better now. :boogie


----------



## Just Here

Sorry your going thru this no one deserve this much hassle. You got to learn to let this go. Its eating you up and health issues will come in time. You may never get your boyfriend to ok your quitting. But this your life your in control and you need to decide if your going to be able to handle it or not. I think your boyfriend doesn't have clue what your going thru. What happen if you break up whose going to pay the bills then. Look for another job.


----------



## Silkybell

Hi there I know this is an old post but I was searching on the web for people who are struggling with their call centre job and found this post. I'm sorry to hear what you're going through. Are you still there?? I know exactly how you feel, I'm going through it too. I take anywhere between 80-120 calls a day and it's draining the life out of me. I'm in the same boat, my bf won't let me quit my job unless I find a new one first.
I hate going there every day, I dread it. Anyway if you read this please tell me how you're coping and if you're still there. Thanks!


----------



## shypoet90

I work in a call center too(making and receiving calls to/from people needing to enroll in my company's state-funded program) and it is sucking the life out of me too. Since beginning there 8 months ago, my panic attacks have gotten worse and I feel uneasy around the people I work with every day. I can't ever shut my mind off so I can just relax and enjoy life. I am wasting a lot of my potential doing things that don't advance me but rather satisfy the needs of everyone else. Adding to my frustration is the inexcusably low wage for handling 60+ calls a day from a range of people with all sorts of attitudes. I need help.


----------



## fumimarie

I had a job like that and only lasted a year and a half. Got tired of getting yelled at not to mention the constant barrage of calls. My anxiety was sky high at that job, I look up to those who are still there.


----------



## JamesM2

Call centres can be absolute hell to work in. Done it before and know the horror of being chained to a phone, having everything I did measured to the nth degree, being pressured to take more and more and more calls, and, worst of all, the customers who called in to yell at and abuse us. It really is enough to turn you into a complete misanthrope. I came to absolutely dread the beep that signified the next incoming call, because more often than not it meant another person was about to go absolutely ballistic at me.

The only good thing about it (I used to tell myself) was that at least we were dealing with them at a distance. I'd go to pieces if I had to deal with a furious customer face to face.


----------

